# EURO 2012 FINALS: SPAIN vs ITALY



## VitoCatindig (Jun 29, 2012)

This will be an exciting match for Spain to defend their title. And for Italy, they shocked the world winning against Germany from the 2 goals of Balotelli in the first half. Italy may have found their winning ways unconventionally but they are sure to aim for an upset in this finals match.

Spain is still the favorite here, and most likely will dominate the match. They have the firepower and experience to win. However, let's not take for granted Italy who earned respect from the football world and a certified dark horse in this championship.


----------



## markwilfrey (Jul 1, 2012)

All football eyes will be pointed tonight on grand final game of Euro 2012 in which Spain and Italy will fight for European title.

Spain played this tournament solid, just enough which they needed it. Good defence became best part of the team, with just one ball in the net of Casillas, and that was in first game, against todays opponent. They will need Pedro for this game, as he bring speed and move the team in front. This is big and experienced team, and their attack didn't scored in last game for 120 minutes of play, so I expect from them to correct that and score in first half on this game. And to have the lead after 45 minutes.

Italy is surprise of this competition, and they pass big effort needed for place in the final. They are good team, but not many people count on them for the title. They are in the final thanks to Balotelli and Buffon for the most, and others as well. Reason that I don't count on them to win this game is weaknesses in their defence they showed against Germany in semifinal, and so many missed chances in that match. Attack will not get these kind of a situations in this game.

Spain is better team, and I expect to have the lead at half time on this final of Euro 2012. GL!


----------



## VitoCatindig (Jul 1, 2012)

Goodluck to you my friend!
But Italy will give them a fight that they will remember.

ITALY 2-1


----------

